# android market lcd density issue



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

It appears that the new 3.x.x versions of market do not show certain apps as compatable if you have a non standard lcd density. These apps do show up in the 2.x.x versions. What is the cause of this and is there a work around short of changing my lcd density from 190 to either 240 or 160?


----------



## tslovejoy1969 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hmmm... I just discovered the cause of this problem today as well. All along I had thought the problem was related to the ROM that I was running. Never thought is was LCD density related. I hope there's a workaround, because I like my density set around 200.

Edit: Found another thread about this over at XDA as well.


----------



## sundar2012 (Jul 12, 2011)

It would be great to either have a modified market that didnt run the density check or spoofed a density of your choosing. Actually changing density requires a hot reboot at the least.


----------

